# Have you named your bump? Let's share!



## kanga

So we're thinking of giving our bean a pet name. Has anyone else done this? If so, please share! We need some ideas!!

I was thinking Bubba ...


----------



## Hodge-Podge

*So cute! I'm interested in seeing the names! *


----------



## bigbetty

Well I said to DH that we need to think of a name for bean and he said "what like haricot?" and that was that - it just stuck lol


----------



## Sophiiie

widgetygrub :haha: x


----------



## Joyzerelly

Our foetus/bump is known as Humphrey. Its not a name I would consider for a born baby but it seems to suit the little wriggler in my tum.. My father started it I think, I can't really remember how it came about.


----------



## loopylass

my oh has called my bump Betto (bet-oh) from day one. lol random, but thats what we call her atm, haha


----------



## mushmouth

I call mine Mushmellow - hubby doesnt call it anything yet though! lol


----------



## ablacketer

Ducky :)


----------



## sparkle05

:blush: Eric :blush: DH has named it after Eric Cantona. Oh my days :blush:


----------



## jeanettekaren

Mine is baby Slash :rofl:

We'd just seen Slash perform twice in a week and it just stuck!


----------



## LoolaBear

oh my bump gets called all sorts, lil pip, marshmellow, plum, jellybaby, coconut.
depends on what mood im in.:haha: xx


----------



## scicraft

Ours is Jeffany because my husband's name is Jeff and I'm Bethany. We also call him little dude and monkey.


----------



## lilbumpblue

Love this thread, i call ours my 'little squidge' or Baby Seamark and the DF refers to him as Baby Bump! x


----------



## Penfelyn

Joyzerelly said:


> Our foetus/bump is known as Humphrey. Its not a name I would consider for a born baby but it seems to suit the little wriggler in my tum.. My father started it I think, I can't really remember how it came about.

I can't believe this. Mine is also Humphrey!! Thats so funny. My friend said it one day and it stuck. Even though we've since found out shes a girl.... she's still Humphrey!

Thinking of getting some Humphrey's corner bedding for her when she's born :haha:

Just felt I should add that she's only Humphrey until she's born....


----------



## mummyzilla

we call ours Little N.
We don't know the sex yet but the names we have chosen for each sex both start with N.


----------



## Lara310809

:shrug: we called mine a number of things. 

THe belly itself was either belly or bump

The baby was either baby, bub, womble (because I jokingly pronounce the b in womb, so anything living in it would be a womble, right?), and eventually we were calling the baby "Max" which was the boys name we had picked. Didn't turn out to be a boy though :rofl:

https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h234/makoto140/womble.jpg


----------



## Newt4

At first she was know as taddy short for tadpole. Then we found out the gender and have just been calling her she because taddy was to male like. Now I call her my little Roo bear because she kicks like a kangaroo.


----------



## Whitbit22

Well.. it's official. DH has named our bean "Toots" (With a long O) :rofl:


----------



## Farie

She's called Boo


----------



## pinklizzy

'Shrimp'-it's a part of one of OH's nicknames so baby is shrimp junior!


----------



## Joyzerelly

Whitbit22 said:


> Well.. it's official. DH has named our bean "Toots" (With a long O) :rofl:

My sister's dog's nickname is Toots. His real name is Otto but he mainly gets called Toots, Tootsboureee or Mr. Bouree.


----------



## stacey&bump

my bump was called bumpkins then we found out were team pink so she now gets eabha bump ! due on the 26.9.10 & am superrrr excited ! xxxx


----------



## charlotte-xo

Mine is Gavin lol.. we dont like the name or anything its just what my grandad named him and i have no idea why but the odd thing is its really grown on all the family just hope no one calls it him one hes born lol.

x-

25 weeks and 4 days **


----------



## doodle74

Mine is Joey. My 9yo son named it that. I dunno why but now it's little baby Joey! I reckon even if we find out it's a girl it'll stay Joey till it arrives!


----------



## xSnowBabiesx

I think i misspoke the first time i called our daughter "lover poo baby" and it has just seemed to stick with her through this pregnancy. Now it seems like everyone in OH's and my family call her that. "how's the little lover poo doing?" "Have you thought of a name for lover poo yet?" There's a good possibility that this is gonna end up sticking with her for a while... lol, poor baby.


----------



## Sammylou

I call mine Bug or Dudu (which is a Swahili name meaning insect/bug) because not many people know yet and those that don't have all reached the conclusion that I must have some sort of 'tummy bug'!


----------



## hcf1990

Hotdog. Curtosey of my DF because when I went for my 12week scan I was only 10weeks and baby looked like a hotdog in a bun in one pic. X


----------



## Rachelandbump

I named mine baby boy boiled egg. And now I have a name 4 him is connor bum lol x


----------



## abstersmum

our first was smartie, to carry the sweet theme on this one was called jellybean now its just bean


----------



## clarebo9

Our bump is called wee man, my eldest is a jackass fan, it has kinda stuck, if we dont soon agree on a name i am worried it will stick after the birth lol


----------



## MissMegs

Little Pickle :hugs:


----------



## ~TLC~

We just call ours Peanut. Then my mother went overboard with it and took the first Ultrasound shots and made copies of them with 'My Peanut' written all over.


----------



## Wewantourmush

We call ours little mush because me and my OH call each other mush..don't ask why haha we just do! X x


----------



## skcsarah

we use a couple of names. bowling ball, just plain "baby", and hubby calls it "the alien" because baby likes to make rolling motions in my tummy. lol.


----------



## beanz

ours is Bob, though we don't know the sex.


----------



## PixieBelle

My brother and his fiance call theirs Bean so we followed behind and call ours K.B. (Kidney Bean) I also use 'Feed me Seymour' when I'm having a strange day! That was thought of because I've started to get plenty of little veins across my belly and under my boobs that all appear to lead to K.B. I liken K.B. to the plant in Little Shop of Horrors as this amuses me. :)


----------



## jenimurphy

for ages i called it my bean or little bean too!
it was just known as bumpy for a whle then we have called it Brodie bump( the chosen name for if its a girl) thats all we reffer to it as now regardless if its a boy or a girl!
W're not finding out till the end so it willl stay brodie bump till the very end...not very imagnitive but we like it x x x


----------



## louise1302

pudding as in xmas pudding :haha:


----------



## SisterRose

Mine was called "The Shrimp" until our gender scan!


----------



## MrsNovBaby

We call ours Little Fish as we are both swimmers!


----------



## Surreal

"Bub" or "Pup" was the major ones I've been using, especially since I'm a big animal lover and I joke that this is my puppy! ;) Though, occasionally I've called him "Alien" or "The parasite". :p 

After finding the gender, though, I've been referring to him as "Eli", (I was before I knew the gender, too. :blush:) which is short for his name, "Elijah". :)


----------



## jkaup

I always say "Hey Buddy Boy" even though we are not going to find out the gender. Needle test says boy so I guess I am right! Hehe..


----------



## Ley

dd1 was jelly bean
dd2 was baby bean
this one we call the runner bean lol


----------



## Cocobelle

Ours is Herbert, it was meant as a bit of a joke but as time goes on I am getting quite attached to the name Bertie :winkwink:


----------



## sezrah

lil shrimpy, lol :)


----------



## Chick.

I decided to call mine graham... 
This was my bellies name before i even knew i was pregnant :)


----------



## tiny tots

Little Boo Boo :p

xx


----------



## KiansMummy

Little bubba lol but since we have chosen a name been calling it his name - Kian x


----------



## Marlarky

Lol Boo Boo is my cat's name so I would feel so awkward calling my belly booboo. And my cat would get so confused :rofl:

I am calling mine by the fruit of the week, so far. 10 weeks was my little prune, 11 my little lime, and now my little plum. Next week it will be my little peach. I will go by this until it gets to like, avocado, papaya and eggplant ahhaha I can't imagine calling my baby a little avocado or a cute ole eggplant :haha:

I now realize I am going to start needing a new name!!


----------



## secretbaby

We never did bump naming - not even for bump in 2008/9... but this time our eldest son (11) has named bump 'inside' ... and its kind of stuck!


----------



## Hunnybear

Mines our little gummibear!


----------



## BoLt_InFeRnO

the disabled children my mum works with nicknamed mine fairy. no idea why, but its cute. OH just calls her fatty, so it stuck. its great to walk in a room and have everyone ask how fatty is :(


----------



## xanthe06

since we found out what sex the baby was we started calling him by his name, but before that it was bean


----------



## Faff&Fidget

Some lovely bump names on here!! Mine is called Fidget as the little pest fidgeted all the way through both of my previous scans and the sonographers struggled to get any measurements or pictures! Baby just wouldn't lie still!!


----------



## EffyKat

Mine was called Little Bit, but now I know he's a he I call him by his name :) makes him feel more official! I still can't believe he's here though x


----------



## Faerie

Mine is called Pip, as christened by my little sister. Sofia was Bug.


----------



## Lily Me

Grifflet! My hubbie's nickname is Griffo so it kind of worked.


----------



## adamskatie

My husband and I call bump Bubba! x:haha:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Little chick :flow:


----------



## Louppey

Mine is called Little Roo - DH's choice :D


----------



## Charlii Lou

Yep me & my OH call bump fidget or fidgy & he actually answers to his name:haha::flower:


----------



## KandyKinz

We call ours "baby peanut"


----------



## JaneyRetro

ours is baby boo or pickle haha :)


----------



## cupcakemomma

Haha, I love the nickname pickle! We've been calling ours "Cupcake." I'm a cake decorator, so it fits :) I was putting pics of the positive pregnancy test on the computer, and had to make a fake title of the album so noone would accidentally come across it. And "Cupcake" seemed inconspicuous enough, so that's what baby has been called since! :D


----------



## bump+me

our babas pet name is Jellytot :) :) :)


----------



## MeggyMoo87

My other half has nicknamed ours "Moban" (yes like the kitchen! lol) because my name is Megan and his is Rob and its a mixture of the two


----------



## firstbabyOMG

My husband & I are big gamers & sci-fi nuts, so we've been calling it Baby Geek or BG for short. :happydance:


----------



## tokyo_c

Our surname starts with O so we've been saying Little O. Seemed to fit as people often use Little One or LO! Sometimes when symptoms are pretty rough it's The Monster in My Tummy ;)


----------



## calamityjane1

We have been calling mine Stuey - named after the baby on Family guy! Very silly and immature but makes us laugh!


----------



## kay126

we have a little 'Noodle' :) xx


----------



## WanaBaba

Ours is wiggley legs cos we got a great scan pic at 13 weeks of baby wiggling its legs in the air! I'll attach pic hehe :) xx
 



Attached Files:







100_0676.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Sakura-chan

My first bub was called goma-chan - goma means seasame seed in Japanese and that was his size when we found out I was pregnant.

Bump #2 needed a name too and we went with edamame-chan which means green soybean...Since bub was a bit bigger when we found out we were pregnant this time around.

Chan is added to children`s names kind of like "small" or "child". Or it can be a term of endearment- I call my DH a shortened version of his name followed by chan.


----------



## louise1302

hes called pudding as in xmas pudding :lol:


----------



## longestwait

We call ours Bobcat. :) It was a joke one day and it just stuck. My mom even bought me a stuffed bobcat that sleeps on the bed with me and DH now. I've been calling him Bobby for short. :)


----------



## juhesihcaaa

We're calling ours Cletus the Fetus. It rhymes and makes me laugh


----------



## HannBanana

Patrick .... because its our third and ryhmes with "hat trick"!!!


----------



## myasmumma

mya was squidge :)


----------



## Nimbus

we called ours nimbus (hence the username)! looked like a cloud on the first scan :)


----------



## momsosick

Our little girl is called Peanut or my parents call her Junebug


----------



## GemmaLeanne

momsosick said:


> Our little girl is called Peanut or my parents call her Junebug

Same here! i always refered to her as peanut after seeing something on the internet in the early days saying 'baby is now roughly the size of a...' granted it wasnt peanut, but was some form of nut either way. its now stuck with everyone.. although i feel a little guilty now i know shes a girl.. as if she should have a bit more of a feminine name lol
I have taken to calling her Kacie now or Kacie bump as i feel shed probably apreciate us using her name lol (im sad i know:blush: )


----------



## Szaffi

My daughter first went by Bean and once she moved by Baby Shark. I'm thinking this LO will go by Tadpole for the moment.


----------



## Pixxie

We call her Mabel to stop people asking what her name is :rofl: xxx


----------



## SP1306

I'm going to be calling mine mini P- lots of my friends call me Mrs P since we got married, so I just kinda come up with it today! haha!!!!

xxx


----------



## #1onway

Mines 'nannies little hero' (named by my mum of course) after two mc's she said this was her little hero and everything was going to be ok ha x


----------



## mommy2be2011x

Just started calling mine bunny! lol


----------



## SmileyShazza

We call our little one Tadpole :)


----------



## alparen

I have a few names.. Cupcake, gasbaby, godzilla


----------



## Deutschette

Automatically, we started calling the bump "Lena" because that's the name we want and we're hoping for a girl. We've also called the bump "Lo" and just "BB" for a cuter version of Baby. :D


----------



## LittlePeople

OH has decided to call it Jelly Bean :) which I think is quite cute :)


----------



## PoolQueen33

mine is just called "bump" for now, but I'm sure when bump is bigger baby will have a nickname based on personality :D


----------



## furr76

My OH has called our bump Flimsy Buggerit from when we found out, no idea why! But it has stuck all the way through!

We have found out that it is a boy and are thinking of the name Benjamin so have just started trying to call the bump Ben to see if it suits him lol


----------



## XJessicaX

hehe, I had an obsession with guinea pigs for a loong time and my husband has always called me 'piglet'...............so my bump is naturally 'piggy in the middle'!!


----------



## emme

pumpkin and bubba, whichever comes out at the time!


----------



## AshleeCakes

We've nicknamed ours baby Pineapple :)


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Joshua was always 'bean;


this time bump is Squid :D


----------



## Cupcake_Queen

Lloydybubs :)
OH surname is LLoyd..... :)

I'm Slugasaurus!!! :) In a nice way :) xx


----------



## Phinners

Mine is now known as 'bag of snakes'. Cos that's what it feels like!


----------



## rabbitswife10

my 3yr old was calling my bump "buggie"


----------



## debbie7155

mines called "roo" as in a kangaroo, obviously as i am currently in OZ, but im soo attached to the name now that im concerned what if i dont call him by the chosen name we are supose to be giving him at birth?....i cant keep calling him roo,lol


----------



## littleL

my oh nicknamed him Jenson Button, cos he likes him plus he laughs at my sticky out belly button hence "button".


----------



## Wispyshadow

Mine is "Gummi Bear" because that is what our first ultrasound pic looked like.


----------



## Karina&Bump

Hehe I love these names. 

Our bump started off as Flump until we found out the gender. We are still trying to come up with her real name so we called her SeaMonkey.


----------



## franm101

Haha my bump this time is called peanut


----------



## franm101

momsosick said:


> Our little girl is called Peanut or my parents call her Junebug

Aww my bump is peanut this time :):):)


----------



## Lisa151720

We called our bump grape to begin with lol, OH said cos its a growing seed so grape stuck then we went frrom that to peanut and then calling him his name :) x


----------



## mushmouth

mine was mushmellow as I said earlier - now I'm feeling "something" - bubs is called Twitch! lol


----------



## Phinners

Mines been upgraded from 'bag of snakes' to just 'snakes'. Instead of feeling like there's a dozen wriggly things in there, he now feels like one giant python squirming about!


----------



## kattsmiles

I've been calling my baby "Goober" since forever. Most of the time I call him by his name but if he's being extra hyper in me, I'll call him by his nickname :winkwink:


----------



## MummyJen

Our baby is called bean! My Dad gave me the nick name as a kid so it has kinda stuck until now. When I told everyone I was pregnant they were all like Baby Bean! So we decided to keep that!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

When i was pregnant we called Luke, Togepi. Like the pokemon


----------



## joven

Broad bean - it was the first thing that came to mind on the early scan and has stuck.


----------



## Sevenladybugs

I've been calling this one belly bean. My first was Thumper because she would kick me so hard and fast it reminded me of a bunny rabbit. Then it was peanut for my 2nd, and pumpkin for my 3rd, and with the last one it was lil' man after I found out the gender.


----------



## Flipsy

I call bump bubbles and my bf calls it sprog which I object to as he calls his other two kids (not mine his eldest is 20 lol poor man is in major shock so am i really) that.


----------



## stellababy

we call it "the Shrimp"


----------



## mummy2anangel

my baby is called zack the sac for now due to my scan a couple of weeks ago just showin a very tiny cute sac haha poor thing if its a girl though haha xx


----------

